# problems with adobe illustrator and cutstudio please help



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all, ive got a roland camm1 cm 24 and software i have is adobe illustrator cs5 and cutstudio.

Now for some reason, i couldnt get the plug in between the 2 softwares working.

but im looking to import/copy over a logo from illustrator to cutstudio to cut out on my plotter although i cant find any that work :/

please help

kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

helppp pleaseeee


thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

so you are using cutstudio plugin within illy and not the standalone program?

what os are you using?

when you got to illy in the menu bar ca you go to window>cutstudio plugin and see the option?

when i first got the gx-24 and tried this i realized i hadn't installed the software properly. you have to follow the instructions exactly. i thought it was as simple as dragging and dropping the software into illy's plugin folder. there were a couple of additional steps that i didn't do.

if you've installed everything properly you should be able to open the plugin and view your design THAT IS if everything is in vector format.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

currently ive just got illustrator cs5 and cutstudio.

I tried to link them by doing this :

So cutstudio is installed 

So ive copied the 

:CSAIPin_e 

:CutStudioPlugin_e 


Into: 

program files : Adobe: Adobe Illustrator CS5 : PLug in 

And i was told by the notepad to paste it here although is this really the correct place? 

In this 'plugin' section I have the following folders: 

-extensions 
-illustrator formats 
-photoshop effects 
-photosgop formats 
-tools 
-Illustrator filters 
-illustrator UI 
-Photoshop Filters 
-text Filters 

Where am I to paste the 2 files please? 
Is there anything else i need to do?

Currently, doing this gives me an error and cutstudio plug in cannot be seen in 'window' option.

It's Windows Xp Home as well.

many thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What happened when you tried the suggested fixes in your other post?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

i tried the above and illustrator opened with errors.

Do you think im pasting it in the right part?

thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

where did you get this cutstudio software? did you buy the cutter and it's software new from a dealer? first off i thought the windows version had the standalone software of custudio without having to install plugins to illustrator? second does roland make drivers or plugins for cs5?

i use it on my mac so the installation of the plugins etc. might be different when doing in on a windows machine.

i'm thinking you don't need the plugin. just save your file in illustrator as an .eps (?) and import or place into cutstudio.

the plugin is for those of us who can't run the standalone program.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> where did you get this cutstudio software? did you buy the cutter and it's software new from a dealer? first off i thought the windows version had the standalone software of custudio without having to install plugins to illustrator? second does roland make drivers or plugins for cs5?
> 
> i use it on my mac so the installation of the plugins etc. might be different when doing in on a windows machine.
> 
> ...


CutStudio can be used by itself without the plugin. 

I did ask the OP if they had downloaded the correct plugin. They have two topics going now.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

You can also save your design out of CS5 as .AI or .EPS as version 8 and import into CutStudio until you get the plugin working. You might also try copy/paste from one to the other. There's a "readme.txt" file that gives instructions for installing the plugin.

-Dana


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks all for the reply.

Corel, i tried 2, one i was sure was for the cs5 version.
Does anyone have a link for the plug in for illustrator cs5 and ill give it another go.

'i'm thinking you don't need the plugin. just save your file in illustrator as an .eps (?) and import or place into cutstudio.' 
That can be dne milk although i would rather use the plug in if possible.

Dcurt, that's exactly as ive been doing and it works so if I cant get the plug -in working, guess that way will have to do


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

cutting


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

why would you want to on ly use the plugin when the standalone cutstudio gives you so many more options? all the plugin does is make it possible to send the data to the cutter from within illy. 

you're looking at this the wrong way. you should be happy to have cutstudio.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> i tried the above and illustrator opened with errors.


I didn't see this the first time...Illustrator is opening with Errors! What Errors? Adding CutStudio should not cause errors in Illy! 
Now that you have two post going on the same issue it may be hard for member following to keep up. 
Do you have the cutter working from CutStudio? Yes or No! As I said in the other post I would make sure you have it working there and then try to get the plugin installed. 
I would then follow Dana's instructions...he works for Roland.


----------



## killerkali22 (Sep 22, 2011)

why not just stay with illustrator? seems that if you start addin more programs, the more chances of conflicts right?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

Cutter works with cutstudio SUCESSFULLY 

What can i do on cutstudio such as designing things etc?
I thought this is more what illy does?

The errors were to do with the plug in, which i then deleted removing the errors

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Illy will do more then CutStudio. Now that you know both the cutter and CutStudio work you can work on getting the plugin into Illy. You said when you open Illy you get an error...what is the error?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Corel, thanks for the reply.

I've deleted the plug in so will start again.

wheres the Dana's instructions you mention please?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Little update, ive just done the below:

cutting
Downloaded the plug in for illy, says it works for cs5 which is what i have.

opened it up.

followed the read me.

says got cs4 and cs5t, i am to copy the two files below:

cutstudioplugin_cs4.aip
CSAIPin_e.chm

too

Program files- adobe- adobe illustrator cs5- plug in

then opened up illy and now it appears under window option! 

It seems i was copying the wrong plug in.. how stupid.. 

So right, now it copies, I guess I can cut directly from illustrator?

Although how do i work out the size of the sheet like i can on cutstudio?

thanks


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

simpson7647 said:


> Little update, ive just done the below:
> 
> cutting
> Downloaded the plug in for illy, says it works for cs5 which is what i have.
> ...


Change the size of your artboard. The size of your artboard will change the size of your plugin window in Illustrator. Now you can reference these videos for help. Good luck.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsROH6NqGwQ[/media] 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0HWHGZ7RtQ[/media] 
-Dana


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

the only thing the cutstudio plugin allows you to do through illustrator is send data to the cutter and change registration marks. everything else is done in illustrator so it has nothing to do with cutstudio when it comes down to it.

now if you had both illustrator and the standalone program i would think that that would give you many more options, even let you do things without illustrator. so how is the plugin more powerful?


----------

